# Bulge in vagina postpartum?



## d_b

Did anyone else have this and did it go away eventually? 

I went to my obgyn about it today (4 wks pp) and he didnt seem concerned. He said it's 'only' a grade 1 or 2 and I'm only noticing bc my stitches didn't heal well so my vaginal opening is bigger. He said it has nothing to do with my pelvic floor muscles. But it's so uncomfortable and looks so weird. I cried and cried after leaving the doctor. I feel like a tampon is falling out all the time and when I stand up there is a golf ball sized lump right at the entrance of my vagina! I'm still so worried even though my dr wasn't.


----------



## lisaf

You are still healing so keep that in mind... they don't do the post partum check here until 6 weeks after. But if it is a prolapse, pelvic floor exercises really SHOULD help and you should be doing them. The alternative surgeries are reserved for extreme cases and are not always successful, so its best to do what you can on your own.

I keep forgetting to do my exercises... they did help my bulge a bit but I stopped doing them and need to keep it up to see if I can make my bulge go away.


----------



## prdlyexpectng

sounds normal to me.. :/


----------



## d_b

lisaf said:


> But if it is a prolapse, pelvic floor exercises really SHOULD help and you should be doing them.

I thought this too which is why I didnt understand why the doctor said it wasnt bc of my pelvic floor muscles.. I guess I'll see where things are in another few weeks. It just gets to me how my doctor just shrugged it off like it's no big deal! I knew you could tear/need stitches from delivery but had no idea I might feel like my uterus is falling out :(


----------



## Jem88

At 10 months mine still looks open/big and weird lol.. you can kind of see inside and the lumps if you know what i mean, kind of hard to explain lol. Mine doesn't hurt or anything so i guess it's normal. :blush:


----------



## lisaf

Jem88 said:


> At 10 months mine still looks open/big and weird lol.. you can kind of see inside and the lumps if you know what i mean, kind of hard to explain lol. Mine doesn't hurt or anything so i guess it's normal. :blush:

So much for worrying about being 'loose' afterwards, right? :rofl: Who knew stuff would shift and push down into the area to make it feel tight again? :haha:


----------



## Shell N Bump

I have this too, my Dr said its prolapse. she said for me to do pelvic floors to help it heal naturally but if it hasnt worked within another few weeks I will need surgery to fix it... *sigh*


----------



## linzylinz

i had this also and was so devestated thinking it wouldnt go away my doctor advised pelvic floor excersises and no straining or high impact excersise for a few months its now 7months past and after following this advice its all back to normal, just need to shift the baby weight now that i havent lost due to not excersising. 
doing your pelvic floors on your back with your hips raised helps it go back up. you might notice some days it will go back up but after a long walk you will start to feel it again, just use that as a sign your doing too much.
also dont do sit ups for a while as this apparently reverses the work your pelvic floor excersises do.xxx


----------



## Courtcourt

I had a smaller version of what you gave. Mine is gone now, Im sure yours will too!


----------



## d_b

Shell N Bump said:


> I have this too, my Dr said its prolapse. she said for me to do pelvic floors to help it heal naturally but if it hasnt worked within another few weeks I will need surgery to fix it... *sigh*

That seems early postpartum for your doctor to be suggesting surgery! I even read a few places that it may not go til stopping bf because of the estrogen effects on pelvic floor. Not sure if that's true or not..


----------



## linzylinz

d_b said:


> Shell N Bump said:
> 
> 
> I have this too, my Dr said its prolapse. she said for me to do pelvic floors to help it heal naturally but if it hasnt worked within another few weeks I will need surgery to fix it... *sigh*
> 
> That seems early postpartum for your doctor to be suggesting surgery! I even read a few places that it may not go til stopping bf because of the estrogen effects on pelvic floor. Not sure if that's true or not..Click to expand...

 i was told this about breastfeeding too and definately noticed a difference once i had stopped breastfeeding x


----------



## tootyfruity

linzylinz said:


> d_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shell N Bump said:
> 
> 
> I have this too, my Dr said its prolapse. she said for me to do pelvic floors to help it heal naturally but if it hasnt worked within another few weeks I will need surgery to fix it... *sigh*
> 
> That seems early postpartum for your doctor to be suggesting surgery! I even read a few places that it may not go til stopping bf because of the estrogen effects on pelvic floor. Not sure if that's true or not..Click to expand...
> 
> i was told this about breastfeeding too and definately noticed a difference once i had stopped breastfeeding xClick to expand...

Me too, i stopped breastfeeding completely about 2 months ago and it's a lot better now, i was still getting a lot of aching down there until then xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I'm 8 months PP and have a slight prolapse, my bladder has definitely dropped down and you can see it from the opening and when I cough it moves...although I can't feel the lump.

I went to the Drs today and he said it looks very normal for someone after having a baby fairly recently. He has refered me to physio to do some more intense pelvic floor exercises (I feel like I do them all the time anyway) and isn't concerned.

For the people discussing surgery, my Dr said unless it is a SEVERE case (literally your bladder hanging out of your vagina with lots of leaking) then they will not consider operating until after you have finished your family. He said I should think about surgery in my 40s if its still the same!


----------



## stardust599

I have a very slightly cervical prolapse, it has gradually gotten better but since LO was born but now that I am pregnant it's slipping again :dohh: I also have a slight rectocele (rectal wall is prolapsing into the vagina, not as bad as it sounds!)

It is now interfering with sex so I will likely need surgery after LO is born to fix it. It doesn't need to be severe but my Dr will need a guarantee I don't intend to get pregnant again. Like a tubal litigation or vasectomy.

Basically if you have the surgery and then get pregnant within 5/10 whatever years you will literally ruin the muscles, tissues etc. down there and end up with a very severe prolapse and they won't be able to do the surgery again cos they have already altered too much the first time!


I have heard raspberry leaf tea can help but not sure if it's true.


----------



## d_b

stardust599 said:


> I have heard raspberry leaf tea can help but not sure if it's true.

Interesting, I started noticing mine about 2.5 weeks pp which was when I ran out of raspberry leaf tea! Hmm.. Must get some more, worth a shot.


----------



## Shell N Bump

tootyfruity said:


> linzylinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shell N Bump said:
> 
> 
> I have this too, my Dr said its prolapse. she said for me to do pelvic floors to help it heal naturally but if it hasnt worked within another few weeks I will need surgery to fix it... *sigh*
> 
> That seems early postpartum for your doctor to be suggesting surgery! I even read a few places that it may not go til stopping bf because of the estrogen effects on pelvic floor. Not sure if that's true or not..Click to expand...
> 
> i was told this about breastfeeding too and definately noticed a difference once i had stopped breastfeeding xClick to expand...
> 
> Me too, i stopped breastfeeding completely about 2 months ago and it's a lot better now, i was still getting a lot of aching down there until then xxClick to expand...

I dont know if its early or not cause I didnt have it happen with my boys, I didnt know it was prolapse until I went to get it checked. I am breastfeeding so I wonder how it will be after I stop... (wont be for a while yet tho)
After reading everyones comments on here I might see how mine goes for a few months rather than weeks and see if it does eventually get better on its own - Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## MidnightSun

Ladies I am suffering from prolapses and have found this site really helpful https://prolapsehealth.com/forums/ the ladies on there are so knowledgable.

I am currently treating my prolapses with the Hab-it dvd by Tasha Mulligan, squats and have just bought a pelvic floor stimulator. 

I know I will have to have surgery eventually (although Tasha who made the dvd has almost reversed hers!!) but hoping by doing these things it will be a long way off.

Just remember no straining, no heavy lifting, and keep your bowels moving nicely... :blush:


----------



## hayley x

I had it for a good few months after birth with my 3rd baby, was really worried but its gone on its own although its never going to be how it was even after just the one baby! xx


----------



## redstiletto

Could it be a vaginal hematoma? In a nutshell, it's just a bruise. It's just a collection of blood which is what that big bump is. If it is small enough, the body reabsorbs it but it could take months, maybe even a year. I had this and it was gone by 8 weeks


----------



## lilyanne

linzylinz said:


> i had this also and was so devestated thinking it wouldnt go away my doctor advised pelvic floor excersises and no straining or high impact excersise for a few months its now 7months past and after following this advice its all back to normal, just need to shift the baby weight now that i havent lost due to not excersising.
> doing your pelvic floors on your back with your hips raised helps it go back up. you might notice some days it will go back up but after a long walk you will start to feel it again, just use that as a sign your doing too much.
> also dont do sit ups for a while as this apparently reverses the work your pelvic floor excersises do.xxx

Wow, thanks for this! I thought I was crazy when it felt like I was "falling out" when walking.


----------



## lilyanne

Thanks for sharing everyone! I had been meaning to write a thread about this because I had no idea what was going on down below but was too embarrassed :blush:. I'm glad I'm not alone!


----------



## Locksley27

Glad I found this thread I just got home from er because when i went to have a bm I felt a protrusian hanging out. Im am seriously terrified because OH and I are planning on having more children. I have another app tomorrow with my OB. Am I still going to be able to have more children?


----------



## scaredmmy2b

Im not sure what you mean about bulge but i had ecs after pushing only twice due to tachycardia and other factors and i had a bulge come out between my labia two days pp. I went to obgyn and she said it was just swelling that everybody swells in different places and that it was fluid and i t went down after a few days. Good luck hun *hugs


----------



## linzylinz

most of us have some degree of prolapse for a week or so after birth we just dont all notice it as we are usually too sore to feel down there.
every thing down there is pretty much inside out after pushing out a baby. 

please dont panic if you notice a bulge for the first 6 weeks. give yourself time to heal. if it is painfull or you are unsure then see your gp.

my prolapse was still there for a good few months im now at 9 months pp and i am completely back to normal with no need for surgery.

previous poster asked about more children yes you can have more children this is why they will not perform surgery on a prolapse untill you have finished your family. i recomend pelvic floors pelvic floors and more pelvic floors xxxx


----------



## dan-o

I had this and it's got a lot better now, just gradually improved over time x


----------

